# Satellite Dish Mounting



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

Hello,
The installer came today and I had to turn him away. MY old 15 or more year dish was installed by me using a special mounting bracket for chimneys that uses compression to secure it. The Direct TV installer said he would have to mount it by drilling holes in the chimney. I said that this was not acceptable and I won't allow it. I asked why no mounting bracket like the one I installed and he was not making any sense and trying to explain regulations saying that the dish has to be mounted as stated. I talked to his supervisor and he said the alternative is to use cinder blocks on the roof to secure the dish to. 
Am I dealing with HACKS? Maybe their dishes are not designed for use with chimney mounting brackets, but I will not back down on my demand for a chimney bracket that uses compression to secure it. Obviously, they cannot use my existing one. I think I will do a search for an independant to install my dish and equipment. The wiring is already finished. Your Opinions please.


----------



## Lew_B (Oct 29, 2008)

The dish that Direct TV uses for high def (5 LNB) is much bigger and heavier than the old 18" single LNB. Might be a weight/wind load issue.


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

Yes, it is a bit bigger but how does screws make it more secure then a chimney mounting bracket with steels bands; especially when the bricks are hollow. And the guy who showed up to do the install, barely spoke understandable english. One can tighten up a bracket like mine much tighter then with lead anchors and screws. These can pull out if tighten too much. In my area, even the vhf-fm antenna's that are mounted to the chimney have metal bands to secure them. Now how heavy are they compared to the hd Dishes? Somebody is trying to cut corners.


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

Update on chimney mounting bracket.

I was right. The installing company representing Direct TV trys to cut corners. There is a mounting bracket for chimneys that does not require drilling holes in the chimney. The installer either did not know about the bracket or did not want to install one.
I got this all straighten out by calling tech support. Tech support will also see that the returning installer speaks understandable English. I could not understand half of what the first installer said. Well I will see what happens this thursday for the new scheduled install. I hope theres no more curves to deal with.


----------



## cabinetman (Jun 3, 2007)

If you were successful installing the first one, why not just do this one, and avoid the aggravation.


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

I have to watch myself more carefully as I develop a form of vertigo, I think, as I have felt very uneasy when exposing myself to heights. I am no spring chicken (69 year old). When I was 20 years younger, I was ok. The trouble with todays contractors is not many are old school. That's why they put "Workmanship" in their contracts instead of craftmanship. I see by your "Icon", is that what they call it; that you are a craftsman. Good for you. I like to see many more. I used the word "MY" refering to the equipment and that is not correct. I will be leasing it once its all installed.


----------



## Greg C (Jan 18, 2009)

When installing the new HD dish from DirecTV, we always use anchors into brick, and we also use the struts to form a triangle. With the size of the dish, there is alot of force on the pipe. This keeps the dish from moving, and eliminates service calls.


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

I just had a second visit for my install and it again did not happen. I talked at length tuesday night with a tech representative and he assured me a chimney mount was available that did not require holes to be drilled into the chimney.
He said he would re-schedule the install and leave a message with the installer to bring a chimney mount. The installer showed up without the mount. It appears there's a total lack of proper communication between the sales people and the installers.
The reason I want this mount is:
1. I consider it to be a more secure attachment then drilling a few holes and adding anchors and screws.
2. My home"s brick venneer has two or three hallow areas and it would be foolish to try to add anchors in it.
3. The proper way to add anchors to this type of brick is to drill through the mortor joint so that the anchor will expand to grip two bricks for a more secure hold. But the installer did not know anything about bricks with hallow areas in them.
4. I do not want to hire people who are unfamiliar with differant types of materials for home construction.
5. The installer said, up to 10 holes would have to be drilled into my wall if I were to allow them to place it there. TEN HOLES- he has to be kidding. 

So for the second time, I turned the installing tech away. I sent an email to a company that sells satellite equipment and hopefully they can provide me with something that will work.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

This one strong enough for you?

http://www.ronard.com/4424.html


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

A tornado could not rip that off. But I don't think it would work with Direct tv's kaku 5 lnb dish based on how the lower part of the kaku is designed unless I can get assurances something like it will work. Besides all those bands look like overkill. I don't believe my chimney has room for all of them as I also have a vhf-fm tv antenna installed on it also.


----------



## Greg C (Jan 18, 2009)

That is DirecTV's 5 LNB dish pictured on the link. Again, it is a big sail, which is why you would need the 5 bands to keep it from tourqing due to it being an extention pole on an extention pole.


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

<That is DirecTV's 5 LNB dish pictured on the link.>

Ok, Now if the 5 LNB is also an Ka Ku dish, then it will work. Finally I am getting somewhere with the forums help. Thanks All, especially jerryh3 for supplying the link. I will call the installer to show him a picture of this mount with Direct tv's dish on it to finalize an agreement on its installation. The link shows what appears to be a 4 foot tall chimney. I think my chimney is about 3.5 foot above the flat roof. It also appears that if I have to, those bands (straps) could be placed closer together. Now When I call "Ronard Industries" I need to find out why those bands are 24 foot long. The chimney in the picture appears to be no more then 5 foot in perimeter.


----------



## Greg C (Jan 18, 2009)

The problem is that if you are using the DTV hacks to install it for free, they will not do it. They do not get paid very much, and what you want them to do is not considered part of a free install. You will have to get an independent guy out to do the install, and pay for his time.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Just google "chimney antenna mount" and you can find whatever you need. I believe the bands can be cut down to size. They use crimp on clamps to connect to the adjusting bolts.


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks again, Greg and Jerry.


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

I have one last question regarding the mount shown on the link. The link states that it handles a 2 inch mast and a Ronard employee said that the dish shown on the mast is a 3 LNB. I am ordering a 5 LNB Ka Ku. So my question is:
Does anyone know if the 5 LNB Ka Ku has the same diameter mast. If it does, then I am ready to order the chimney mount. The employee did not know.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I hope your chimney is secure without any loose bricks
I've seen chimney's that are twisted to pieces when a bigger dish gets hit with a strong wind


----------



## Greg C (Jan 18, 2009)

The 5 LNB is a 2" mast. And the guy was wrong, it is a 5LNB in the photo.


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks Greg,
Will order it right away. I was also told by this employee that the dish installers for Directv do not want to install any brackets other then what they are paid to install. I think he's right about that. Getting information on chimney mounts or any other equipment from Direct TV and its contractors seems to be discouraged.


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

Scuba Dave,
I would be more worried about the wind if I had let the installer mount the dish directly on the chimney using anchors and screws through brick that has hallow areas in it. Did you click on the link to see for yourself. That is one strong mount.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Well, if the chimney has detiorated it doesn't matter how strong the mount is. If the chimney is in good shape, no mortar between 
the bricks failing - then you are good to go

But I saw a chimney with a secure mount for years (I lived in the area for 7 years) that the chimney was taken down (twisted) in a strong wind. The chimney was older, but had looked in good shape


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

I was just on the roof and the chimney and mortor are ok. But I have to be careful when up there as I do feel uneasy.


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

Update on Chimney Mount & DTV.

Well after all my trouble and the forums help, its a no go. DTV has made it too difficult to do business with. DTV wants me to just get out of their way and let the installers install what they want and how they want. That appears to be their attitude. They will not budge one inch on any of my requests. Here are the reasons I canceled the order:
1. Chimney mount; forget it.
2. I want to examine the equipment to see if I am getting new, up to date, used or repaired; Forget it.
3. Insurance on the equipment? Five to six dollars a month is a bit steep based on the value of the equipment.
4. If a customer provides his own equipment; he does not get a permenant discount off the regular monthly charges. 

When my old sat system was active, I ask them to offer me customer choice and not a packaged choice. Out of 150 channels, I only wanted to watch about 13 of them and they can lock the rest out just like they do with the premium channels. Forget it.
As long as they are still popular with the subscribers, they do not have any incentive to offer customer choice or discounts for present subscribers. They are one tough business; so am I. I went with "Comcast Cable".

One last thought to ponder:
150 channels or 250 channels? Does it really matter how many you got? Who has time to watch 250 channels a week or a month? But you are paying for them. You are not a working stiff if you watch that much TV. So why not customer choice? Think about it.


----------



## Greg C (Jan 18, 2009)

Due to the contracts that all the providers have, they cannot offer ala carte. Neither could Comcast.


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

DTV and DISH were once start up companys. Now if another one enters this market, they may be able to offer customer choice and then watch the battles begin; unless the FCC prohibits it.


----------



## divorce certifi (Jun 16, 2009)

If you’ve chosen a satellite TV provider over your local cable company, one issue you might be having difficulty with is the installation of the dish itself. The dish provider company will offer to send a service technician out to your house for the initial installation, but they might charge a fee. And what if you have problems with reception afterward and need to make adjustments? Additionally, if you’ve chosen to install your satellite dish yourself, you may have to mount and adjust it a few times before you get it ‘picture perfect’. So, here is some information and tips to help you get the best signal from your satellite dish, including where to mount and how to adjust the dish for the best reception.
*Where to Mount the Dish* 
The first step is deciding where to mount the dish. Because the actual satellite that sends the signals to your dish antenna resides in space about 22,300 miles above the equator, you’ll need to install it where you, yourself can see a clear, unobstructed view of the southern sky. This is the guideline for selecting the generalized mounting area so you can then further determine exactly where to put it.
You should try to avoid mounting your satellite dish on the roof of your home because not only can that cause possible leaks, but you will also want to have easy access to it for clearing snow, leaves, etc. from the signal path or repositioning the dish later on. Think back to the old-style, roof-mounted metal ‘tree’ antennas that were used way-back-when, and what an inconvenience it was for someone to have to climb up to the top of the house and adjust it – not fun or safe, especially in bad weather.
*How to Mount and Adjust the Dish*

• Once you’ve chosen the exact spot, attach the mounting plate to your house so that it is flush and level with the mounting surface. 

o Use silicone to fill in any extra space around the drill holes to prevent pests and the elements from getting inside.

• Assemble the antenna/dish and mount it to the plate.

• To determine the best position for the dish, you can use a compass in conjunction with the markings on the antenna mechanism itself. You can also use an electronic satellite locator to help you fine tune the signal reception.

• Attaching the cable to the antenna/dish and drill a hole to insert the cable through and hook that and the coax cable up to your TV and receiver box. 

o Note: If you’re running the cable up or down through a wall to reach the TV, using a cable snake will help you maneuver it.
[URL=http://www.divorcecertificate.info]divorce certificate[/URL]


----------

